# Geld zurück?



## Exey (14. Januar 2008)

*Geld zurück?*

Hallo Leutz,
da mein FSC Amilo Pi 1556/57 Notebook innerhalb von 2 Monaten dreimal zur Reparatur musste, sollte ich bei einem weiteren Schaden mein Geld zurück verlangen können (oder?). Für mich ist die Frage bekomme ich den Vollpreis (unwahrscheinlich) zurück oder nur einen Teil und wie viel wäre dies in etwa? Hat vielleicht jemand von euch mit soetwas schon Erfahrung und kann mir da infos geben?

Besten dank im Vorraus! 
Exey

Mal so grob die Daten des Systems:
FSC Amilo Pi 1556/57
15,4" Zoll
Intel Centrino Duo T2400 (1,83ghz)
Geforce Go 7600 256mb
120 Gb HDD
1 GB DDR2


----------



## ED101 (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Geld zurück?*

Wie alt ist denn das Gerät und was trat der erste Fehler auf? Jeder Hersteller hat 2 Versuche den SELBEN Fehler zu beheben. Wenn es verschiedene Fehler waren liegt es einfach an deiner Überzeugungskraft.


----------



## StellaNor (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Geld zurück?*

Grundsätzlich kann ich die Frage ersteinmal mit Nein beantworten.

Als Käufer hat man nach geltendem Gewährleistungsrecht auch Pflichten. U. a. muss der Käufer *mindestens 2maliges Nachbessern* vom Verkäufer verlangen. Dies gilt jedoch nur bei ein und dem selben Fehler.
Tritt der gleiche Fehler also wieder auf, kann mit *angemessener Frist* eine weitere Nachbesserung verlangt werden. Sollte die 2te Nachbesserung ebenso erfolglos sein, kann der Käufer vom Kaufvertrag zurücktreten (war früher Wandlung) - als Folge erhält der Käufer den vollen Kaufpreis zurück.


Tritt indes ein neuer Fehler an anderer Komponente des Kaufgegenstandes auf, so wiederholt sich o. g. Prozedur.


----------



## Exey (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Geld zurück?*

Danke erstmal für deine Antwort!

Ich habe das Gerät Anfang Oktober 2006 gekauft...
Es gab inzwischen 3! mal den selben Fehler, 2 mal wurde die Baugruppe: 88040354 VGA BOARD G73M 256MB HYNIX REV.01 ausgetauscht und beim letztenmal habe ich etwas anderes bekommen: 34002326 / VGA BOARD G73 256MB SAMSUNG (W/H HDC]. (Sollte es nicht eigentlich das gleiche sein?)
Die Leute der Hotline meinten zu mir ich könnte nur reparieren lassen... bist du sicher, dass man nach 2 mal (bei gleichen Fehler) bereits ein Umtausch/Rückgaberecht hat ?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Geld zurück?*

Ich denke mal das Problem ist das Alter des Gerätes.....

Wenn Du es Umtauschen möchtest muss derselbe Fehler in einem Kürzeren Zeitraum auftreten....innerhalb von einem Jahr...odere mehrere verschiedene Fehler....so ist es z.B. bei Autos.....

Generell kannst Du es versuchen, nur dann wirst Du mehr "Sanften" Druck ausüben müssen.....und zwar nicht über die Hotline, sondern schreiben....

Du solltest dabei bestimmend, aber freundlich bleiben.....Versuch macht Klug....

Ich habe mal vor langer Zeit einen Komplettrechner von Siemens gekauft....mit Vor-Ort Service....bei dem hatte ich innerhalb von einem Monat drei verschiedene Defekte.....Computer startete nicht mehr / Neues Board - Computer stürzte öfter ab / anderes Board und neuen Prozessor - USB Anschlüsse wurden nicht mehr erkannt und keine Treiber CD wegen anderem Board ..... mit dem Sanften Druck habe ich dann mein Geld wieder bekommen.....aber da war das Gerät erst 5 Monate alt....

Ich denke mal Du hast ein anderes Bauteil bekommen, weil entweder ist das ursprüngliche nicht mehr Lieferbar....oder es gab mit dem öfters Probleme und die haben Dir ein Verbessertes eingebaut....


----------



## kmf (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Geld zurück?*

Hast recht, es war 3x der gleiche Fehler, nur dass auf der VGA-Gruppe mal RAM von Hynix und mal von Samsung verbaut war. 
Die GeForce Go Grafikeinheit wird aber höchstwahrscheinlich nicht bei FuSi gefertigt, sondern dürfte ein reines Zukaufteil sein.
Kannst den Support ja mal ansprechen, ob sie dir als kleine Wiedergutmachung eine stärkere Karte einbauen. Dank MMX-Schnittstelle dürfte das kein Problem sein.


----------



## StellaNor (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Geld zurück?*

Das Alter spielt keine Rolle solange Gewährleistung besteht, und das sollte bei deinem Notebook der Fall sein.
Die nächste Frage wäre aber ob der Kaufgegenstand schon bei *Gefahrenübergang* (im Groben: bei Erhalt des Notebooks) mangelhaft bzw. der Mangel allein schon aufgrund der Produktion oder des Produktionsverfahrens "anfällig" für den Mangel war. In diesem Fall liegt aber  die Beweislast bei dir, was außerordentlich schwierig sein dürfte und mit immensen Kosten durch z. B. Beauftragung eines Gutachtens verbunden wäre.

Was die bisher durchgeführten Reparturen betrifft, so wäre sicherlich anzunehmen, dass du vom Rücktritt Gebrauch machen könntest, wenn eben s .o. 


p.s. Obiges ist keine verbindliche Rechtsauskunft, diese obligt nur dem Berufsstand der Rechtsanwälte  aber als ehemalige ReNo-Angestellte darf man bestimmt einen freundschaftlichen Rat geben.


----------



## Exey (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Geld zurück?*

Ich muss euch echt ein Lob aussprechen! Selbst wenn ich bei FSC nichts erreichen werde finde ich eure Hilfe einfach den Hammer!

Ich habe mal meine drei Lieferscheine der Reparaturarbeiten eingescannt und das wichtigste makiert... vielleicht interessiert es ja jemanden... übrings sind die Drei Reparaturvorgänge innerhalb von 2 Monaten gewesen.

Vielleicht lässt sich damit ja was machen:
http://img48.imageshack.us/my.php?image=fscrv1.jpg


----------



## ED101 (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Geld zurück?*

So wie ich das sehe hättest du schon beim letzten mal versuchen können ein Tausch/Wandlung zu erwirken. Wenn der Fehler nochmals auftritt dann würde ich an deiner Stelle darauf bestehen. Das ist 3 mal das selbe Bauteil (VGA) die gewechselt wurde. Wenn der Hersteller einen Ungleichtausch macht, ist es egal, es ist die selbe Baugruppe


----------



## Adrenalize (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Geld zurück?*



StellaNor schrieb:


> Das Alter spielt keine Rolle solange Gewährleistung besteht, und das sollte bei deinem Notebook der Fall sein.
> Die nächste Frage wäre aber ob der Kaufgegenstand schon bei *Gefahrenübergang* (im Groben: bei Erhalt des Notebooks) mangelhaft bzw. der Mangel allein schon aufgrund der Produktion oder des Produktionsverfahrens "anfällig" für den Mangel war. In diesem Fall liegt aber  die Beweislast bei dir, was außerordentlich schwierig sein dürfte und mit immensen Kosten durch z. B. Beauftragung eines Gutachtens verbunden wäre.


Das Alter spielt eine Rolle. Gewährleistung bzw. Nacherfüllung ist eine gesetzlich geregelte Leistung des Verkäufers gegenüber dem Käufer. Hat mit dem Hersteller erstmal nichts zu tun. Sie gilt 24 Monate ab Kauf, kann bei Gebrauchtwaren auf 12 Monate verkürzt werden. Dabei muss in den ersten 6 Monaten der Verkäufer beweisen, dass das Produkt zum Kaufzeitpunkt fehlerfrei war, d.h. man geht davon aus, dass es von Anfang an defekt war. ab dem 7. Monat geht man davon aus, dass es zum Kaufzeitpunkt einwandfrei war, und der Käufer müsste dann beweisen, dass der Defekt beim Kauf vorlag.
Unterm Strich soll die "Gewährleistung" sicherstellen, dass die Ware beim Kauf in Ordnung ist, mehr nicht. Die Beweise sind in der Praxis meist nicht durchführbar.

Wichtig: Bei der Mängelhaftung bestimmt der Kunde, was getan wird. Wenn es dem Verkäufer zuzumuten ist, muss dieser Ersatzlieferung leisten und ein gleiches oder ähnliches Produkt kostenfrei zum Austausch bieten.

Beispiel: Ich kaufe Festplatte, Festplatte klackert nach 3 Monaten. Ich nutze Gewährleistung, also ab zum Verkäufer. Ich bekomme sofort andere Festplatte gleicher Größe als Ersatz (anderer Hersteller).




> Als Käufer hat man nach geltendem Gewährleistungsrecht auch Pflichten. U. a. muss der Käufer *mindestens 2maliges Nachbessern* vom Verkäufer verlangen. Dies gilt jedoch nur bei ein und dem selben Fehler.
> Tritt der gleiche Fehler also wieder auf, kann mit *angemessener Frist* eine weitere Nachbesserung verlangt werden. Sollte die 2te Nachbesserung ebenso erfolglos sein, kann der Käufer vom Kaufvertrag zurücktreten (war früher Wandlung) - als Folge erhält der Käufer den vollen Kaufpreis zurück.


Ich denke das mit der 2maligen Nachbesserung ist seit 2002 veraltet, weil nach §437 und§439 der Käufer das Recht hat, zu entscheiden. Nacherfüllung kann auch heißen, dass der Käufer, sofern zumutbar, direkt die Ersatzlieferung eines fehlerfreien Produkts fordern kann.

Interessant dazu auch z.b. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gewährleistung#Nacherf.C3.BCllung
Das Abwälzen der Nacherfüllung auf den Hersteller ist nicht zulässig.

Der Hersteller muss im Grunde nur bei Garantie rein, die Garantie ist aber eine freiwillige Leistung und nicht gesetzlich verankert. Daher darf der Hersteller hier eigene Regeln aufstellen bzgl. Reparatur usw.

Im hier vorliegenden Fall greifen also die gesetzl. Regelungen eh nicht mehr, weil Oktober 2006 ist dafür zu alt, da geht nur noch Garantie über Siemens, wenn vorhanden. Da sollte dem Notebook ein Zettel mit den Garantiebestimmungen beigelegt sein, dort steht genau, wozu Siemens sich verpflichtet.
Aber mit Geld zurück siehts schlecht aus, das geht nur beim Verkäufer und praktisch eben nur in den ersten 6 Monaten!


----------



## ED101 (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Geld zurück?*

Fast richtig Adrenalize. Man muss Garantie auf Neuwahren geben ein halbes Jahr (Beweispflicht Verkäufer) ab dann ist es Gewährleistung (Beweispflicht Käufer) Dann ist deine Aussage perfekt  Einzigste Einschränkung ist bei Ware die auf Kundenwunsch gefertigt wurde, da gibt es keine Pflicht zu Garantie/Gewährleistung


----------



## Adrenalize (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Geld zurück?*



ED101 schrieb:


> Fast richtig Adrenalize. Man muss Garantie auf Neuwahren geben ein halbes Jahr (Beweispflicht Verkäufer) ab dann ist es Gewährleistung (Beweispflicht Käufer) Dann ist deine Aussage perfekt


Quelle?
Ansonsten lies http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Garantie und lern was neues dazu. 
Wie gesagt, selbst der Begriff "Gewährleistung" ist seit der Reform 2002 eigentlich hinfällig, das BGB redet da nur noch von Mängelhaftung.

Garantie war aber schon immer und ist eine freiwillige Leistung von Hersteller oder Händler. Vgl. lebenslange Garantie auf Corsair-RAM oder die Tiefpreisgarantie bei Amazon. Solche Leistungen sind alleine vom Hersteller/Händler ausgedacht und nicht gesetzlich verankert!

Der wichtigste Unterschied ist, dass bei der Garantie die Mängelfreiheit zum Kaufzeitpunkt keine Rolle spielt. Das Produkt kann top in Ordnung sein, dann nach 2 Jahren verrecken (Festplatte z.B.). Dann hast du keine Ansprüche mehr gegenüber dem Händler, aber immer noch Herstellergarantie über RMA.

Alles klar 

Ich bin zwar auch kein Anwalt, aber von Garantien und Gewährleistung hab ich leider mittlerweile etwas Ahnung.  



> Einzigste Einschränkung ist bei Ware die auf Kundenwunsch gefertigt wurde, da gibt es keine Pflicht zu Garantie/Gewährleistung


Da kenne ich die Sonderregelungen nicht, aber auch Auftragsarbeiten unterliegen natürlich dem BGB.


----------

